# 2-Stroke Oil



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have about a gallon of synthetic oil let from a boar I used to have that was oil injected. Is this the same as 2-stroke oil that you mix with gas?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

it'll work just fine.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have never seen synthetic two stroke oil - be careful.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Should work just fine! I have been running synthetic in my auger for a lot of years. Use to run AmOil but now I buy the pre measured packets of optima oil. Works very well low smoke and they start better and plugs stay cleaner as well.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I usually use the pre-measured stuff as well, but I got a gallon of this oil and it may be a slight pain but I will use it, thanks guys. Also for you Jiffy guys what mix are you running? I personally run 50:1 with no problems or smoking at all.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I have never seen synthetic two stroke oil - be careful.


then u must not have seen much oil. there is two stroke synthetic for oil injected engines. it'll work just fine for a mixed gas


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

and 50:1 is a little bit thin for an auger imo.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you usually mix? I am 99% sure that is what those pre-measured contanires of oil are that Jiffy and Strikemaster sell. Pretty sure that is what Jiffy recomends.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i mix 30 to 1, thats what it said in my manual.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I think my Jiffy takes 24:1 or maybe 28:1, I'll have to look. I tried my chainsaw gas in it at 50:1 and it didn't run very well. It's probably jetted for the heavier mix. I do buy the low ash smokeless oil and it does reduce the smoke inside the icehouse.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I will have to look on mine what is says. Good thing I brought it up.


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Pre-mix and oil-injection oils are a little bit different. I have used oil-injection oil (because I didn't want to throw it away) for a pre-mix. It does work, however after some extended use it fouled a plug. It was a finicky moto-cross bike. When I switched back to the manufactures recommendations it stopped fouling plugs.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

My Strikemaster says mix with a ratio of 24:1 but I have been using Optima oil at their ratio which I believe is 70:1 for 3 years now with no problems whatsoever. In fact, the auger runs better. I actually contacted Optima when I switched and the guy told me he is 100% certain that Optima mixed at 70:1 provides better lubrication and protection than the cheaper stuff mixed at 24:1. He knew what the ratio was supposed to be in an auger and he flat out said no problems...that convinced me right there.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I use synthetic oil call Amsoil, check it out guys. In my opinion its the best synthetic oil out there. Yeah its a little on the pricey side but hey its well worth it. I run it in everything from weed wackers,lawn mowers, outboard motors to the diesel trucks. Take a look guys. I have never ever had a problem.

I had a 10 year old merc 30hp outboard motor, that i ran the amsoil synthetic oil through it the whole time and never changed the spark plugs. Took them out one day after 8  years of running it and they were perfectly fine. And we ran that motor all year long and hard.

lax


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I know that you can buy a little 3 oz. bottle of 2-cycle oil from Jiffy. It says that there is fuel stabalizer in it too. You are supposed to mix the oil with 1 gallon of gas. What would the ratio be with this mixture?

Thanks.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

That would make 24:1, I checked my auger last night and re-mixed my gas.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

THANKS.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> That would make 24:1, I checked my auger last night and re-mixed my gas.


good thing u arent doin 50: 1 anymore!!!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure I ran all last year on 50:1, luckily I don't go threw more then a gallon a year. Oh well what can you do now, other then MIX 24:1!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

complete rebuild!!!!!!!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Ya I don't think so.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I e-mailed Jiffy about the little 3.2 oz. 2-cycle oil mixture. They said that mixture is 40:1. I told them that the label on my tank says that I should use a 24:1 ratio, but they said it is okay to use the 40:1 mixture anyway. Here is the e-mail answer that I got from them:

Jim,
The bottle is 3.2oz for a mix of 40:1. Tecumseh approved the use of
40:1 last year. You can use either mix but we do recommend the 40:1
because it uses less oil.

Jeff Huenink
Marketing
Feldmann Engineering & Mfg. Co. Inc

Thanks for the quick response. So you are telling me that even though the label on my gas tank says 24:1....I can still use the 40:1 ratio?

Yes.

Jeff Huenink
Marketing
Feldmann Engineering & Mfg. Co. Inc


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The listing on the tank if for conventional two stroke oil not synthetic oils. Tecumseh and other companies list these to avoid engine damage because if you run the 24-1 mix using synthetic no issues other than maybe fouling of a spark plug, but running conventional oil at a 40-1 ratio can result in damage.

When using synthetic oils one really needs to pay attention to the makers recommendations. Optic 2 which is what I use is a 70-1 mix and is approved use by Tecumseh and other two stroke makers with the exception of Sthil products.

I do not remember what Ams Oil is as a conversion and there are others as well. Not all synthetics have the same conversion equivalents so read the labels.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have noticed since mixing my at 40:1 (or so) that it does blow blue smoke out the exhuast, I am going to switch to ams oil on the next can of gas I think.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been using a oil that when mixed is good for 16-1 all the way up to 50-1, used it all last winter in ice augers and also chain saws and this last summer in my weed eater and have had no problems at all.


----------

